
United Airlines sued me last year for creating Skiplagged (2015) - hippich
https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/3ux82r/united_airlines_sued_me_last_year_for_creating/
======
hippich
I wonder if anything changed since then. Any experiences?

